# Tools in the toolbox



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

What is the most used tool in your toolbox? How much do you think you have invested in tools?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Channel locks most used. I have maybe 2500 with all power tools and hand tools and solder stuff. Maybe thats high I dont know.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Channellock 430.









Adjusted for inflation, somewhere between $250-$500K. Wish you hadn't asked that.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Most used tool would be that noisy thing rattling between the ears. I don't have much invested in tools for a shop but it is about $50,000.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Channellock 430.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, wife checking in on you? :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

channel lock knipex over 3000


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmmm, i'm going to say my Plumbers Licencse 1st then comes my small Channellocks. As far as the value of all my plumbing tools should be around $25,000.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Tape measure (not folding rule, need to try one of those out someday), impact driver second, cordless sawzall third, then 9 1/2" Channel Locks.
I have no idea how much I have spent on tools over the years, but I do know that it isn't nearly enough.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

7" Knipex cobra is in my pocket on every job.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

9" knipex channel locks.

Tool investment, just plumbing tools 10-15k replacement cost.
All Tools probably 70k to replace


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

K50 is my most often used tool....invested in tools....hmmm...maybe 10k-15k.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

most used tool is a klein 5 in 1 screwdriver. close second is the k 50. 

I have 30 k invested in gear.

I did industrial elec and maintenance t for several years That was a lot of tools to buy. 

I sub for a friend doing HVAC installs. That gear was a lot

and last but not least the Drain and sewer gear

Btw way any one want to buy a 1 inch Sk ratchet set. :laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is this limited to plumbing tools?

I have a welding machine that I paid 8 grand for, not to mention about $25,000 in mechanics tools and I'm not sure what I have invested in metal fabrication equipment.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Witco channel locks and Lennox multi-driver. $3k and counting.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

25' Stanley tape / slip joint players Around 2500 bucks !!!


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

love my knipex channel locks all of my tools power and hand at least 10k

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

any body know what the heck this is for and what are its functions


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Is this limited to plumbing tools?
> 
> I have a welding machine that I paid 8 grand for, not to mention about $25,000 in mechanics tools and I'm not sure what I have invested in metal fabrication equipment.


 
If thats the case i should be around 50 to 60 grand or so:yes::yes: All my mechanic tools are Snap on, Mac or Matco tools


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Bahco wide mouth shifter or hilti impact driver hmmm prob around 15k by now yikes lol there's so much more I want too


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you serious Revenge? Resize that thing!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tough call between Channel Locks and a 3 piece set of Craftsman Crescent wrenches. 

I'm sure when it comes to hand tool, including power-tools the cost has to be 500.00 worth on the van at all times.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Most used: Flashlight (I'm a service plumber) but if I'm not sitting in my
truck, a pair of pliers and four way screw driver are in my back pocket
at all times.
20k value of all tools (not all used for plumbing)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Folding ruler, pocket knife and hat with built in lites.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Indie said:


> Tough call between Channel Locks and a 3 piece set of Craftsman Crescent wrenches.
> 
> I'm sure when it comes to hand tool, including power-tools the cost has to be 500.00 worth on the van at all times.


$500
I have more than that in the handtools in my toolbag did you mean $5000


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

BigDave said:


> Most used: Flashlight (I'm a service plumber) but if I'm not sitting in my
> truck, a pair of pliers and four way screw driver are in my back pocket
> at all times.
> 20k value of all tools (not all used for plumbing)


*Better change that screwdriver to a 6-way the 1/4 & 5/16 nut drivers are a godsend. LOL *


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Knipex locking channel locks

24-1 ratcheting screwdriver even though it's a pita, works good though.

Autocutters in 1/2" and 3/4"

Silicone plumber's grease, food grade

Squeeze tube teflon thread paste, roll of teflon as well

Allen key set

Regular silicone for basket strainers, pop-ups, wraps around toilet bases.


Everything else used is random, back is light, maybe tin snips and the obvious utility knife. Everything else stays on the truck unless I have specific needs for a certain item.

The lighter that bag the happier I am.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably the little channel lock 426 and my Ridgid 6in1. Counting the service truck about 40k


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

Since I hang from cement a lot 

Fat Max tape , soap stone , 6 inch ridig pipe wrench and 9/16 ratchet box end wrench, 12 inch level with grades


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

420 Channellocks
6" Crescent Wrench
25' Husky Tape
Lenox 6 in 1
Empire 12" Level w/Grade


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am amazed with all the responses and the volume of responses.
It is obvious that we all believe tools are necessary in order for each of us to do the job and best job possible. It is amazing what has been spent on tools in the toolbox. Each of us would agree that each tool has a specific function and in turn will make the job easier to complete. Some of these tools are not used frequently yet a feeling that I must have it exists. I like many of you have spent thousands of dollars on tools that make my job easier. We are very proud of the tools we possess. We are swinging on the chandeliers shouting out all the tools we have gathered over time.

What is more amazing is only one person has brought to light to the most powerful, useful, and widely used tool in the toolbox. This tool is your mind. This tool alone has given you aptitude and allowed you to learn the skills of your trade. My next question is how much have you invested in yourself to run your business at optimum levels? How much have you invested in yourself that will help you to increase your opportunities with every job? Why do you believe this tool should not have the same investment as the rest of your tools?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well said Richard. I took two years of accounting strait out of the service until I knew I didn't want it as a career. It's good to know a little accounting in the plumbing business. Also took some classes in contract law that counted for my continuing ed. More knowledge will never hurt .


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> What is the most used tool in your toolbox?


While it's certainly true knowledge is a tool to be used or wasted,
I personally don't keep mine in a toolbox with pliers and screw drivers 
:lol:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

BigDave said:


> While it's certainly true knowledge is a tool to be use or wasted,
> I personally don't keep mine in a toolbox with pliers and screw drivers
> :lol:


 
Dave half the problem is most trade professionals believe that all tools must be contained in a box. Not all tools should remained boxed up.

People assume that knowledge is power and that is not true. Knowledge not used is worthless. Knowledge becomes powerful when an action supports that knowledge


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

BigDave said:


> While it's certainly true knowledge is a tool to be used or wasted,
> I personally don't keep mine in a toolbox with pliers and screw drivers
> :lol:


I think Richard had a few Composition & Rhetoric classes too. " Toolbox" being used as a metaphor for anything you bring to the job.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Dave half the problem is most trade professionals believe that all tools must be contained in a box. Not all tools should remained boxed up.
> 
> People assume that knowledge is power and that is not true. Knowledge not used is worthless. Knowledge becomes powerful when an action supports that knowledge


Richard, I was making an obviously poor attempt at humor. My visual
thoughts were of my brain being carried in the house in my tool box.
I was not thinking metaphorically :no:

As far as the knowledge is power, worthless if not used and powerful
when in action type stuff, I try to avoid these deep thoughts on Sundays,
:laughing: but I would some day soon like to have a discussion about knowledge 
being vastly different from intelligence imho. I feel our differences
only lie in semantics & vernacular.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

With out proper tools .. All the knowledge in the world will not get the job done .. Try screwing in pipe with your mind .. Good luck with that


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When I worked for plumbing contractors in the past, I never gave any thought to just how much money in equipment the boss had; ie: sewer and drain cleaning equipment, sewer camera, pipe threading machines, jack hammer, etc., etc. 

I have thousands of dollars in equipment and tools and still need more.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

My most important tool is my personality, and confidence. It allows me to converse with customers to provide the best solution to people's problems. I have 20-30k in my van at all times, and another 10 in the shop.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Dave half the problem is most trade professionals believe that all tools must be contained in a box. Not all tools should remained boxed up.
> 
> People assume that knowledge is power and that is not true. Knowledge not used is worthless. Knowledge becomes powerful when an action supports that knowledge


Shhh!!! Stop giving away my secrets! I need dumb hacks as my competition. If everyone were geniuses the competition would be much stiffer.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> With out proper tools .. All the knowledge in the world will not get the job done .. Try screwing in pipe with your mind .. Good luck with that


And without a mind you couldn't use the tool to screw the pipe in with lol....

They go hand in hand


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> With out proper tools .. All the knowledge in the world will not get the job done .. Try screwing in pipe with your mind .. Good luck with that


I bet Obi-One can


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Shhh!!! Stop giving away my secrets! I need dumb hacks as my competition. If everyone were geniuses the competition would be much stiffer.


 
There will always be some companies that want mindless twits that can be controlled with ease. You will always have them to compete against.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> There will always be some companies that want mindless twits that can be controlled with ease. You will always have them to compete against.


I've noticed that about most companies. A guy I work with owns a HVAC company. He said he'd never hire someone like me because I'm ambitious and he knows I'd learn and leave to start my own. My advice to people with ambition is not to overtly display it until its time to leave for greener pastures


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Dave half the problem is most trade professionals believe that all tools must be contained in a box. Not all tools should remained boxed up.
> 
> People assume that knowledge is power and that is not true. Knowledge not used is worthless. Knowledge becomes powerful when an action supports that knowledge


Deep Richard , this is deep


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

i like my JAMBAR, its a new tool i found that keeps jonny bolts from spinning, ratchet wrenches, auto cut pipe cutters, great in very tight spaces, of course channel locks....over the last 23 years ive probably spent over 20-30k in tools. biggest waste of money, my 9" grinder, used it once in 4 years.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

revenge said:


>


Called a wrench, patent in 1933

Though not the original design when looking the the patent on line, it does resemble what you have there, maybe it was redesigned at a later date.



http://www.google.com/patents?id=L4RDAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q&f=true


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ron said:


> Called a wrench, patent in 1933
> 
> Though not the original design when looking the the patent on line, it does resemble what you have there, maybe it was redesigned at a later date.
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents?id=L4RDAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q&f=true


Hey ron, how did that job go?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

U666A said:


> Hey ron, how did that job go?



fftopic:

If your talking about the leak in the vault.


Still pending, will not get fixed till next month, need to have someone certified in first aid, the vault is over 3' deep and university regs say it is a confined space. Got to play by the rules.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

My most used tool is an apprentice. Many of them tools out there, some are better then others. 


From the tool box, it would be a tape.


----------



## JHITT (Feb 27, 2013)

It's a tie between my sharpie, flashlight, tape measure. I walk on every job and use them, even if its just an estimate, I end up using all three. Just talking tools and not equipment, of course, I'm listed with $11,000. Chipping hammers, seesnakes, tracers, pipe threaders, and other power tools don't count right? Wow, this was kinda depressing looking back at the prices paid for everything...lol. I always sucker myself into trying out new types of tool boxes, tool bags, etc. I gotta have three grand in that junk.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JHITT said:


> It's a tie between my sharpie, flashlight, tape measure. I walk on every job and use them, even if its just an estimate, I end up using all three. Just talking tools and not equipment, of course, I'm listed with $11,000. Chipping hammers, seesnakes, tracers, pipe threaders, and other power tools don't count right? Wow, this was kinda depressing looking back at the prices paid for everything...lol. I always sucker myself into trying out new types of tool boxes, tool bags, etc. I gotta have three grand in that junk.


Not even a folding ruler???


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, over the last 15 years we have accumulated a small fortune in tools. I use my Douglas pattern channel locks and Crescent brand crescent wrenches daily. Probably have around $40,000 + in power and hand tools.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't you hate that jhitt I have over twenty pags and twentyboxes and I keep buying more from theveto brand down husky I still can't find one I like its like throwing money down the draain


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

My tools are like my two kids...i cant pick a special one over the other. They all are special to me at different times depending on the job. Dollar amount...priceless


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

the good old pliers are a life saver


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Probably this:










Or this:










I'd guess about 20-25K replacement cost for all tools.


----------



## JHITT (Feb 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Not even a folding ruler???


Not hijacking just commenting....

I have to confess something. When nobody is looking, I use my folding rules to make on site models of what I might want my tubing/piping layout to look like so I can estimate costs. I've laid out up to five at a time, all 90'd out and running everywhere, especially in tight boiler rooms. So easy to change up and try new layouts. Lol. I know, unprofessional, but it works great. Good for fitting counts too...lol.


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

I use my flashlight more than anything. I never leave home without it and a spare battery in my 5th pocket. Next to that, I would have to say channellocks are the most used tool. I only have maybe $200 in tools since I am an apprentice.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

mires said:


> I use my flashlight more than anything. I never leave home without it and a spare battery in my 5th pocket. Next to that, I would have to say channellocks are the most used tool. I only have maybe $200 in tools since I am an apprentice.


Start building it up now. Buy quality tools that will last the majority of your career. Do not skimp on price. Put aside $ every week until you can afford that quality tool.


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> Start building it up now. Buy quality tools that will last the majority of your career. Do not skimp on price. Put aside $ every week until you can afford that quality tool.


Thanks for the advice John. That is pretty much what I have been doing. I am working on getting all of the smaller purchases out of the way for now. This way I can get something new every week and I don't feel it too much in my wallet. And yes, definitely only quality tools. I'll go cheap on a lot of things in life, but not tools. 

How is business over in Dallas? We do a little commercial work out there from time to time.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Lots of companies let you buy tools on accounts and take like 25 a week for ur check. When I was a app I always had 25 a week taken out. Never missed it. Built up my tools for 3 years like that. Tip: I hat to say it but Home Depot sells ridgid tools cheaper then supply houses. Wrenches cutters ect ect. Same quality too. Get them ther if you can. Garage sales are good for tools and pawn shops too


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

18" superego from Spain. 24" ridgid. $20 buck for both at pawn shop


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

mires said:


> Thanks for the advice John. That is pretty much what I have been doing. I am working on getting all of the smaller purchases out of the way for now. This way I can get something new every week and I don't feel it too much in my wallet. And yes, definitely only quality tools. I'll go cheap on a lot of things in life, but not tools.
> 
> How is business over in Dallas? We do a little commercial work out there from time to time.


Residential repair is great in Dallas. Where are you at?


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, I actually have bought 2 copper cutters and my basin wrench from the Depot. All Ridgid. I looked around and they did have the best price on them. I never thought about pawn shops though. That is a pretty good idea. Looks you scored some pretty good deals there. I may have to do some pawn shop hopping next weekend lol. I was actually just thinking earlier about maybe trying out a swap meet or Trader's Village out in Grand Prairie. I haven't been there in years but I bet I could score a sweet deal or two there. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> Residential repair is great in Dallas. Where are you at?


Company is based in Fort Worth. We do lots of work in Arlington and the mid-cities area as well as Grapevine, Southlake and Trophy Club area. Occasionally out in Dallas but not too often. Generally just to do a new H&R block.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

mires said:


> I use my flashlight more than anything. I never leave home without it and a spare battery in my 5th pocket. Next to that, I would have to say channellocks are the most used tool. I only have maybe $200 in tools since I am an apprentice.


i buy craftsman/knipex when ever possible because of the no hassle exchange policy


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigcim said:


> i buy craftsman/knipex when ever possible because of the no hassle exchange policy


I just discovered Knipex. I've already swapped out the channel locks. The smooth jaw ones with the cam are awesome, no slippage, no scuffing


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

if you have any craftsman pliers, sears is swapping them for knipex and honor the no receipt exchanges just like with the craftsman


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bigcim said:


> if you have any craftsman pliers, sears is swapping them for knipex and honor the no receipt exchanges just like with the craftsman


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My cell phone is my most used tool. Without it I would not have any jobs to use the other tools.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Most used tool: mini channel locks, Lenox gold folding utility knife, Lenox 6 in 1 screwdriver, sharpie marker, nebo flashlight, fat max tape measure, & my original number 15 Ridgid pipe cutter with small knob ( cant get used to the fat handle they sell now). Ohh and my turbo torch on the MC tank. 
Total tool net worth: I would say over $250k with trucks included. Dad was a custom cabinet builder when he died I inherited his entire shop and all his machinery, power tools, hand tools ect. Half the stuff I find in there I dont even know what it is or does.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> With out proper tools .. All the knowledge in the world will not get the job done .. Try screwing in pipe with your mind .. Good luck with that


 
OldSchool,

At one point in time you couldn't have had the knowledge to perform job X, Y or Z so tools at that point were minimal or endless.:yes:

i.e. My ex-inlaws had two German Shepards imported from Germany. The male had ALL the proper tools to reproduce with the female, but he always went to the wrong end when she was in heat. No knowledge? or a modern day dog...absolute true story! 

What use are tools if you do not know how to use them?


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> What is the most used tool in your toolbox? How much do you think you have invested in tools?


Is this why I wake up at 1:30 in the morning remembering I forgot to add a certain something, something to a quote or call a home owner and remember I left a tool on their joist?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

suzie said:


> OldSchool,
> 
> At one point in time you couldn't have had the knowledge to perform job X, Y or Z so tools at that point were minimal or endless.:yes:
> 
> ...


Dont think OS is going to answer you back. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

theplumbinator said:


> Dont think OS is going to answer you back. :laughing:


No, but some other new member might...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey you need to band suzie I got band for bringing up his name and I had no wanrnig what gives I call shanangines


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's keep things on topic please....Thanks.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm such a dumb ass I tried to edit and insert lol. I ended up qouting it lol


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

iPhone, 9' knipex channel locks. Third would be the 11 in 1 screwdriver. Bought one from Milwaukee that I was pissed one end of it had some goofy 2 ended bit I couldn't use, but that screwdriver not only tightens bands on mission couplings and ferncos, it removes screws out of ductwork and other common hex'd screws. So the $11 buy initially stung, but now it has its value.


Probably have less than $5,000 in tools at this point. Harbor Freight has really been a saving grace on output of expenditures in equipment. Back in the day, buying brand name was the going way. Now, I'm getting it done just like everyone else,


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> iPhone, 9' knipex channel locks. Third would be the 11 in 1 screwdriver. Bought one from Milwaukee that I was pissed one end of it had some goofy 2 ended bit I couldn't use, but that screwdriver not only tightens bands on mission couplings and ferncos, it removes screws out of ductwork and other common hex'd screws. So the $11 buy initially stung, but now it has its value.
> 
> Probably have less than $5,000 in tools at this point. Harbor Freight has really been a saving grace on output of expenditures in equipment. Back in the day, buying brand name was the going way. Now, I'm getting it done just like everyone else,


Bought that same 11 in 1 for 11 bucks lol just wait until you have to change a plug or light switch at home you'll love it


----------



## Phoenix (3 mo ago)

Measuring tape by far


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Phoenix said:


> Measuring tape by far


Awesome introduction dude!









Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com













READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com





You answered one question already. Putty or silicone? Trol or posi?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Awesome introduction dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TEMPtrol of course 😘


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Phoenix said:


> Measuring tape by far


Yep, I always have that in my tackle box


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Yep, I always have that in my tackle box


amateur


----------

